# a couple questions about the combi coccoro convertible



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

its so hard trying to decide on a car seat when i cant actually see them in person. i like the coccoro, and i know it fits good in a small car, but i have a tahoe. will it look teeny tiny in my big old car? (not a safety question, i know)

second, i have very big babies. my youngest, who the car seat is for, is 11m, 24ish lbs and growing by the minutes. if its such a compact car seat, will he fit?

and ive read about the fabric "snagging" on things. true or untrue?

thank you! i am hoping for baby#3 sometime soon, and its too hard to have my oldest in the third row of the car, so i was looking for a new car seat for my ds2, and then just to keep this seat in mind for a future baby to have them all in a row.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

We have the Coccoro and while I like how compact and nice it is, it unfortunately is not a car seat that will be of long-term use for us. DD is in the bigger side of average and at less than 2 years and 28lb, she is very near to outgrowing the Coccoro. She might have already, I'm not sure as I have lent the Coccoro to a friend who has a smaller DD.

But if you are passing it on to baby#3, it might just be worth it for you especially if you get a good deal on it (zulilly has them occasionally). I really haven't had any issues on snagging or at least nothing that I can recall (we only used it for about 4mos).


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't own the seat, but I wonder why you are interested in the Cocorro since you have a larger kid and a larger car. There are probably other options for a 3-across that will last your kiddo longer. For reference I have a 3-across in the middle row of my minivan (all rear-facing) with a TrueFit and two Complete Airs. I also had a 3-across with a Complete Air and two infant seats, and a TrueFit and two infant seats.

Depending on what seats you already have and how old/big your oldest kid is, I bet you can work out a 3-across with a longer lasting seat.


----------



## lightforest (Nov 11, 2005)

I agree with WithGirls - it seems like other options would get you three across in your Tahoe, and those other options would last you longer. The Radian comes instantly to mind.

I do have a Cocorro and I love it, but it won't be my daughter's last 5 point harnessed seat. My baby is the same age/size as yours and she fits the seat great - the seat suits our needs very well, and I look forward to using it from birth with our next baby. The fabric does snag a bit.

I guess I would recommend the Cocorro if you're looking for a cozy/compact convertible for a newborn. But if you'd like one long term solution then there are compact seats with higher weight/height limits, for sure.


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGirls*
> 
> I don't own the seat, but I wonder why you are interested in the Cocorro since you have a larger kid and a larger car. There are probably other options for a 3-across that will last your kiddo longer. For reference I have a 3-across in the middle row of my minivan (all rear-facing) with a TrueFit and two Complete Airs. I also had a 3-across with a Complete Air and two infant seats, and a TrueFit and two infant seats.
> 
> Depending on what seats you already have and how old/big your oldest kid is, I bet you can work out a 3-across with a longer lasting seat.


hhmm... i just assumed i wouldnt have room







ok well then i guess im fine and can just get a regular one, thanks guys


----------



## synepona (Jan 11, 2011)

OP ... It's been a while since I was in a Tahoe, but if it's similar in size to a Ford Expedition ... my DH had 3 across in his truck this weekend, w/o even needing to use seatbelt installs, he got them all LATCH'd in ... and none were particularly small seats. A Maestro, a big EddieBauer 3-in-1, and a Graco infant seat (don't recall which model). I probably would have used seat belts to keep the FF'ng out board seat a bit further out from the center one, but he said it worked, and they were all tight independently. I'm 38 weeks pregnant, so he handled the installation of the 3rd seat for a friend of DS's that was going out with them.

I wouldn't have even considered any of those seats for a 3 - across setting in any other vehicle I don't think, but I have Radians in my vehicle, so those are always my first thought for tight spaces. However, for just the one trip, I didn't want to uninstall anything from my vehicle if we had something else available that would work for his.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Some combinations of 3 seats may not work, but with a vehicle that size I suspect you have more choices than just the Coccoro. I'd ask over on car-seat.org with your combination of kids (age, size, etc) and current seats, someone may have ideas.


----------

